# This is how i cool my modem



## rayfire (Dec 26, 2013)

Downloading BF4
*i.imgur.com/EePZfoX.jpg


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

what is it ???????

you mean that fan over modem


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> what is it ???????
> 
> you mean that fan over modem



yep 

the fan looks like in exhaust operation


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

so is it giving higher download speeds ?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

this is HP pavillion DV2700 SE??
BTW , I hope you are not using the laptop to power than fan.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

And you post this in "power supply/cabinet/mods" thread? you can make a cardboard fan folder and give it some good color. Thn it will look more like a 'mod'.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> And you post this in "power supply/cabinet/mods" thread? you can make a cardboard fan folder and give it some good color. Thn it will look more like a 'mod'.



Cabinet Fan + mod


----------



## rayfire (Dec 26, 2013)

@ASHISH65  No. but keeps the modem cool. just a fun mod i guess

@Rishi. its a old dv6000. i am using the laptop to power the fan


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

rayfire said:


> @ASHISH65  No. but keeps the modem cool. just a fun mod i guess
> 
> @Rishi. its a old dv6000. i am using the laptop to power the fan


In case if you love your laptop , you may stick to using any other power source for the fan , like a power adapter for your phone not in use.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2013)

@OP: 

thats a old landline. what do you use it for? calling the cavemen??


----------



## rayfire (Dec 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @OP:
> 
> thats a old landline. what do you use it for? calling the cavemen??



LOL i kn
I have a panasonic wireless one but that needs to power all the time so


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 27, 2013)

post bigger pics.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2013)

rayfire said:


> LOL i kn
> I have a panasonic wireless one but that needs to power all the time so



yeah thats okay.. i too have a landline, but it looks more contemporary than that one


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2013)

@OP bbbut...why do u need to cool modem, modem never gets too hot or throttle!! my modem neve... *touches modem while its running for 17616896523... hours* 

.....SOMEBODY!!! Some Wat......


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 28, 2013)

Modem gets hot mate, especially the OEM ones provided by BSNL, due to which I've had to change and replace modem 5 times over a span of 4 yrs.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Modem gets hot mate, especially the OEM ones provided by BSNL, due to which I've had to change and replace modem 5 times over a span of 4 yrs.




My BSNL one doesn't seem to get that hot, even though it's been continuously on since 2006!!! 



It's a UTStarCom UT 300-R2 ADSL make provided by BSNL... What model did they provide you??? Just curious!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2013)

just being on is not enough.unless one is downloading modem is not stressed by just browsing.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> just being on is not enough.unless one is downloading modem is not stressed by just browsing.




It's constantly downloading too!!! 

That's the reason I have 2TB+1TB on my desktop PC, 1TB in my Laptop and 2TB + .5TB External HDD and still feel that I am running out of space!!! 


Now, don't ask what I am downloading!!!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Now, don't ask what I am downloading!!!



I know what you are downloading!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> It's constantly downloading too!!!
> 
> That's the reason I have 2TB+1TB on my desktop PC, 1TB in my Laptop and 2TB + .5TB External HDD and still feel that I am running out of space!!!
> 
> ...


We Know


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> I know what you are downloading!






CommanderShawnzer said:


> We Know




 

Guilty as charged!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Guilty as charged!!!



Your punishment to to send a copy of whatever you are downloading to all members who have posted on this thread


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Your punishment to to send a copy of whatever you are downloading to all members who have posted on this thread


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

Such innovation
Much cooling
wow... :doge:


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Now, don't ask what I am downloading!!!



what are you downloading?????


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> what are you downloading?????



You want me banned???


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

Enough offtopic guys.....


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Enough offtopic guys.....



Yeah!!!!


Btw. @op...
Could you post some bigger pics???  And, maybe a little guide???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

Please create a laptop cooler type 'modem cooler' out of cardboard.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice..but who cools your laptop?


----------

